# Sweet & Sour Sauce Recipe



## tjohnson (Nov 18, 2012)

I've been messing with a few sweet and sour sauce recipes, and this is what I finally came up with.

It's great "As Is", or use it as a base for my Tiger Sauce Copycat Recipe.

Tastes Fantastic!

Enjoy!

Todd

*Sweet & Sour Sauce*

Recipe Makes 1 Cup

 
Sugar

1/2 Cup

White Vinegar

1/2 Cup

Pineapple Juice - Frozen Concentrate

1/3 Cup

Worcestershire Sauce

1 TBSP

Ketchup

2 TBSP

Maraschino Cherry Juice

1 TBSP

Minced or Grated Fresh Ginger Root

2 TSP

Minced Fresh Garlic or Garlic Powder

1/2 TSP

Oil

1 TBSP

Corn Starch

1 TBSP

Water

2 TBSP

*Directions:*

Pour oil, minced ginger and minced garlic into the sauce pan

Heat until you can smell the ginger, but do not allow ginger and garlic to brown. 

Remove pan from heat.

Add Sugar, pineapple juice, vinegar, Worcestershire sauce, ketchup and maraschino cherry juice to the pan.

Simmer for about 10 minutes on low heat

Add corn starch to water and stir until completely dissolved

Turn burner up to medium/high heat and slowly add corn starch, while stirring mixture.

Keep stirring until mixture thickens.  The longer you boil, the thicker the mix.

Take pan off burner and allow mix to cool

*Substitutions:*

You can substitute ground ginger for the minced ginger root, and garlic powder for the minced garlic

All the ingredients needed for making a great Sweet and Sour Sauce













DSCF5350.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Nov 18, 2012






All the ingredients are brought to a gentle boil to thicken













DSCF5343.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Nov 18, 2012






Done boiling and thickened up nicely













DSCF5346.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Nov 18, 2012


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 18, 2012)

looks great. I have been experimenting with different sweet and sour sauces. Godd give this a try. Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 19, 2012)

The Sweet and Sour Sauce turned out great, but my Tiger Sauce Copycat turned out pretty darn good too!

I'll post the Tiger Sauce Copycat Recipe later


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 19, 2012)

That looks pretty good! I'll bet that would be good on Cornish Game Hens! Thanks and please don't forget the Tiger Sauce copykat recipe.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 19, 2012)

Another great recipe in the SMF cook book......   Thanks Todd


----------



## sappron (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks for your post. Sweet and sour sauce is very popular all over the world. It tastes great with meatballs. Meatballs along with Mariana sauce is the oldest recipe by Grandmamas. 

authentic italian meatballs


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 6, 2012)

sappron said:


> Thanks for your post. Sweet and sour sauce is very popular all over the world. It tastes great with meatballs. Meatballs along with Mariana sauce is the oldest recipe by Grandmamas.
> 
> authentic italian meatballs


Nice Recipe!


----------



## dtsdowntosmoke (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks for this recipe. I love S&S sauce but was wondering what the uses would be. I'm brand new to smoking (or any type of cooking) so cut me some slack. Would you smoke the meat and then add this sauce at the end?

Thanks

Ben


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey Ben

I was actually playing around with a TigerSauce Clone Recipe and needed to make a Sweet & Sour Sauce recipe as a base.

My kids love it on chicken and pork

TJ


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 30, 2012)

Yes Ben. Sauces like that go on near the end of the cook or at the table. S&S goes great on Chicken but is a nice addition to Pork. Those Pork Tenderloins you made, try marinading them with 1/2cup Soy Sauce, 1tsp minced Fresh Ginger, 2 minced Scallions and 1Tbs Brown Sugar at least 4 hours or overnight. Smoke or grill them, slice and serve with the Sweet and Sour. Add some rice and stir fried Veggies and you have a complete meal...JJ


----------



## dtsdowntosmoke (Dec 30, 2012)

Thamks guys. That sounds awesome!


----------

